# Trainers coming to you?



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My trainer comes to me! She mainly goes to her students places for lessons. She'll come with me to the breed shows,also. But, she is one of my dear friends so that helps!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Expect to have to pay more because they're losing time they could be teaching in doing the traveling.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Its fairly common in my parts.

However, generally its for people who don't necessarily operate out of riding school. Because of this their prices are less because they don't pay for the facilities and horses. They may charge a travel fee - however it usually works out about the same.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

this is common in my area a lot of barns do not have a ( barn trainer ) it cost to much


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, all! This gives me more hope that I'd be able to find someone in my area who would be able to travel.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not ask her? I've done a fair bit of travelling to help horses with people problems.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Why not ask her? I've done a fair bit of travelling to help horses with people problems.


The girl I was taking from last time and have tried to contact was traveling to my barn, but last time there were three of us taking lessons, so it was probably a bit more worth her time/money.  But I'm hoping that if she still lives in the area she wouldn't mind coming by - I felt like I was just starting to get the hang of things when we had to move and stop lessons.


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

In my area it's kind of common. Most of the local barns (which are not many) have a trainer in the facility that pretty much runs the place. Usually anyone that boards has to be part of their training program. You do have the option of just boarding at those places with no involvement with the trainers, but the use of the arenas or the jumps are near impossible. Plus you get that negative vibe.

I love my current barn. Has a nice dressage and jumper ring and you have so much freedom to do whatever you want. Trainers usually come to the barn and give lessons. They will not come unless they have more than one client in the area to make the drive worth it, but that has never been an issue. 

I think it is very likely that your trainer will go to you if he/she is very close to your barn. Otherwise you are going to have more people wanting to take lessons with that trainer to make it more appealing for them to drive and give a lesson at your barn.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

it's odd to me that everyone is talking about how common it is, I've never heard of it in my area though most barns here have a barn trainer, my coach's mother owns the barn and she lives on the property.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I see this quite a bit, and what surprises me about it is that often it's not just the less experienced/well known trainers that will travel, and not just the trainers who don't have their own facilities. I end up meeting my eventing trainer halfway- her facility is 2 hours away from me, but she has a clinic at a facility about 1 hour away once or twice a month (depending on her schedule). I know of several very good dressage trainers who travel, too. They're often willing to travel a reasonable distance for 1 rider, but almost always end up with more than one person wanting a lesson from them anyway!


----------



## Purplefire98 (May 29, 2015)

*Inquiring too*



NavigatorsMom said:


> Just wanted to see how common it was for a trainer to come to your place to give lessons, versus you going to their barn for lessons (assuming you don't board with them).
> 
> This summer I am moving my horse back to the place we were at before moving last summer (confusing enough?  ) and while I did have a woman who was coming out to that barn to do lessons with some of the other boarders and myself, I don't know if she will be available anymore. If she's not, I'll need to find someone else in the area to take lessons with, and I'm a little worried that it will be hard to find someone willing to come to my barn to teach me. I don't have a truck or trailer, and that's not something I can afford at all right now, so I can't haul for lessons unfortunately.
> 
> So, how likely do you all think it would be to find someone willing to come to me to do lessons? I know it's definitely not ideal, but not sure what other option I have right now. Thanks!


I am interested in doing that in my area going to the location


----------



## Purplefire98 (May 29, 2015)

Still trying to figure out this forums I am interested in traveling to the student and horse I live in Wisconsin though. I am willing to travel a distance. I am looking for advice on doing this as I am just starting out.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This is something that some trainers offer--they usually have a higher per-hour fee. My H/J trainer charged $120 an hour, I believe, for off property work.
But, as someone said, what sort of experience do you have? The trainer I mentioned above had years of showing in the A and AA circuits both in the midwest and on the East Coast, and students that were doing the same.

What discipline are you looking to teach?


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

For the average intermediate rider who's horse is at home or boarded where there is no trainer, I think it can be an advantage for both parties. At a lesson barn that charges say $50.00 per lesson most of that goes to the BO for the use of facilities and school horse. The instructor might get $15.00. So charging less, (maybe $35.00) means more money per hour for the trainer and a savings plus the convenience for the student. The really highly qualified trainers might not be willing to travel but if that level is not required, it should not be that difficult to find someone.


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm a travel trainer-- I have no clients at my facility (yet, I'm trying to transition into getting clients at my place). The problem is that with gas/spending so much time driving it's not very lucrative, I do it to get my name out there (and I love it). 

I live in northern colorado on the front range, and I honestly don't know of very many other trainers who travel, which is frustrating because people call who are south of Denver and I wish I had people I could refer them to. We do exist, and there may be more in your area. 

I post to craigslist, and some Facebook forums. If you have trouble finding one, go to a barn or two and ask if an assistant would be willing to come out to your place. 

A word of caution: there are a lot of posts by teenagers/college students who've had a lot of lessons throughout there life and think they are trainers. You have to be trained how to be a trainer, and in my opinion, someone who's training experience is "working at a horse camp one summer" doesn't really count, especially if you want your kids to really move forward and be competitive. It's like a school teacher vs. a camp counselor.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I travel. There is a travel charge and I don't travel very far from my barn but I will do it.


----------

